# Coastal Scents COAT Collection



## zadidoll (Oct 6, 2011)

​  ​ 

​ 

​ 

​ Weight size: 6ml

Entire collection: $99.95 for 25 polishes

Price:  $3.95 each

Ingredients of the top coat: Ethyl Acetate, Butyl Acetate, SD Alcohol-40B, Nitrocellulos, Adipic Acid / Neopentyl Glycol / Trimellitic Anhydride Copolymer, Isopropyl Alcohol, Trimethyl Pentanyl Diisobutyrate, Triphenyl Phosphate, Sucrose Benzoate, Camphor, Acrylates Copolymer, Etocrylene, Dimethicone, Violet 2.

Base coat ingredients: Ethyl Acetate, Butyl Acetate, Nitrocellulose, Trimethyl Pentanyl Diisobutyrate, Silica, Adipic Acid / Neopentyl Glycol / Trimellitic Anhydride Copolymer, Isopropyl Alcohol, Stearalkonium Hectorite, Citric Acid.




Base Coat


 Top Coat




Azalea




Butter Pecan




Cactus




Cappuccino




Carnation




Cherry Blossom




Comet




Cosmic




Cotton Candy




Forget Me Not




French Vanilla




Galaxy




Gravity




Lily Pad




Lunar




Meteorite




Morning Glory




Nebula




Peony




Rosebud




Solar




Star




Tweedia




Vanilla




Wisteria
 

Sinful Colors and most other polishes tend to be 15 ml (0.5 fl oz) and Coastal Scents Coat polishes are only 6 ml. Personally I love the colors but not the price since Sinful Colors and Wet 'n' Wild are more for less - $1.99 for Sinful which can be picked up for 99Â¢ and WnW cost as little as 99Â¢ to $1.99 each depending which line it comes from. I do like the base coat though that can be used as a matte top coat.

Also, it's cheaper to buy each individual polish separately than via the collection. According to the collection page the cost of 25 polishes (excluding base and top coats) is $99.95. Well 25 polishes times $3.95 is $98.75 so if you buy it via the collection you're paying $1.20 more. So skip the collection set and buy individually if you're looking to get all the polishes.

Several of the colors really remind me of Wet 'n' Wild Spring Bloom collection. I _might_ pick up a few just to see how they compare. The only polish that grabs me is Cosmic since it looks like a Deborah Lippmann (blanking on the name) polish.

Info via NeutraKris and Coastal Scents


----------



## divadoll (Oct 6, 2011)

The CS packaging sucks!  Its so hard to see the colours from outside the bottle with that stupid white coat in front.  Their shipping charges have also gone up to ship to Canada.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 6, 2011)

I added the swatches from the CS site to the original post.


----------



## lacquerbuzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Some of these look interesting, but the colors don't seem very unique to me. And 6 ml is too little in my opinion. Do you know how many coats it takes for them to get opaque?


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 9, 2011)

Cosmic and Nebula are my fav!


----------



## DancingDraft (Oct 9, 2011)

Why on earth does the collection cost MORE than buying them separately?  Admittedly it is not much more, but it still seems backwards.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like it was a typo because originally it said 25 polishes and now it says "27 bottles of nail polish". There are 25 nail polishes, 1 base coat and 1 top coat for total of 27 bottles. So the collection is now $99.95 for all the COAT polishes plus the top/base coats.


----------



## DancingDraft (Oct 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like it was a typo because originally it said 25 polishes and now it says "27 bottles of nail polish". There are 25 nail polishes, 1 base coat and 1 top coat for total of 27 bottles. So the collection is now $99.95 for all the COAT polishes plus the top/base coats.


Ahh, that makes more sense.


----------



## wtfrain (Oct 21, 2011)

I love a few of the colors but $11 for 3 colors + $6 s&amp;H, no thanks


----------



## SarahNerd (Oct 21, 2011)

I like the cosmic a lot but would need to buy a few other things to validate the shipping.


----------

